# Help to create logo using Photoshop CS2



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi all.

I recently downloaded an open source web design template, complete with licence, and would like to adapt it to suit my requirements. I am okay working with the xhtml and css, but come upon a stumbling block when altering the temporary logo to the name of my site. If the PSD for the logo had been included with the template, all would have been within my capabilities, but, it isn't. Instead, the temporary logo is included as a jpg only: http://www.amindtochange.biz/amindtochange.com/logo_creation/temp_logo.jpg

I have some very limited knowledge of Photoshop and have been able to cobble together this:http://www.amindtochange.biz/amindtochange.com/logo_creation/logo2.png

Problem is, my reflections look pretty naff compared to the original, and even after following a tutorial that I found on the web, my gradient effects applied to the reflection still don't make it look like the temporary logo, which seems to have a much more subtle reflection than my attempt and also a kind of idyllic background glow.

Can anyone here please give me any pointers as to how I can easily achieve something that looks just like the original, but with different text. Or, should I just forget the whole thing and enter my site name as standard lettering with no effects whatsoever.

Any advice, in very basic terms please, would be gratefully received.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Maybe Layer Gradient effects on the reflections ??
Something like this psd ...


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, what can I say........apart from thank you so much for taking the time to create an editable PSD with more or less identical effects to the original. Tell you what, I takes a real expert to turn something around that quickly. I just wish I was so accomplished as you when it comes to working with Photoshop. Still, I shall keep experimenting, and maybe, just maybe, one day I'll be able to return the favour. Once again, very many thanks from a very happy U.K member of Tech Support Guy.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm not an expert, But I do know where some really Bored Photoshop Experts hang out .. I could fetch them if you want.
Holler back if you need any help on the individual steps I used.
I hope this pointed you in the right direction.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Well, expert or not, you deserve a gold star. I shall make a few copies of the psd so as not to mess up your original and will then take a look at the individual layers so as to perhaps get an idea of how you achieved the end result. I'll have a go at making something similar, just for learnings sake, and will ask you for advice if and when I get confused. It may be a day or two, so shall I post back to this thread, or start a new one. What I mean is, are you likely to receive notification that I have posted a further message?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes .. I will get an Email If/When something new is posted here.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Okay, so I've had a bit of a play with the contents of the PSD and need to take you up on your offer of further assistance. 

If you compare the original logo to the new logo you'll notice that the newly created logo appears a little more greenish than the original, the background of which is such a dark shade of green that it almost appears black. I'm not certain whether this can be adjusted in some way, and have carefully looked through the gradients you have included in the PSD, but can't see any signs of how to change the glow colour tone, if that's what makes for the difference. Can this be done? 

Basically, the background colour of the logo needs to remain as close to that of the original as possible, as the completed logo is to be positioned in the header bar of the template, the background of which should merge with the logo colour, if you catch my drift. 

Also, when I change the text, I guess I just imagined (don't know why) that the reflected text would also change, as if by magic, I suppose! Obviously, in reality, when the main text is changed, its reflection stays well-and-truly unaffected. I am fairly okay with the flipping of the main text, but when it comes to applying all the gradients and overlays back over the top, well, it becomes rather like rocket science! Without being able to sort this, I'm pretty-much back where I started.....oh dear.......

Is there any easy to understand way for me to achieve these changes?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Layer 1 is the background with the color.
It was created using using a Circular Gradient .. 
Then using Transform .. I stretched the Width ~~ 200 % .. Making it an Oval.

Below, I've opened both Images in PS .. Then copied the two colors for the gradient.

In these samples, I've left the Text & Logo .. and the reflections .. on separate layers .. 
they will have to be worked on individually.

Just for fun, I've added an overlay Layer where you can Emboss the Logo.
This is CS5 .. What version of PS are you using ???


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

The version of PS I am using is CS2, so probably not quite so technically advanced as CS5. When I open the PSD you sent previously, PS springs a message saying that some of the layers require updating and asks if I want to do this, or not. I clicked 'yes', otherwise it said that the layers might be uneditable. Once the update had been done, everything seemed accessible. I'm just guessing, but once I alter the text, flip it over vertically and reposition it as required, will the existing gradients on the other layers automatically make the text appear shaded as previously, without the need for me to do anything further?

By the way, I'm not sure what time of day it is where you are. Here it's 2.30pm on a hot and sunny Saturday afternoon, but I guess it could be real late in the U.S......so please don't let me keep you from sleep. A response whenever you are able will be fine.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

9:50 AM here.
CS2 is as good as CS5 for what we're doing .. I also have CS2 installed, I'll use it.

The reflections are the only layers with Layer effects .. The other layers will not be effected.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Yep. This new PSD once again opened with the update message, but all seems to be fine after selecting the update option. There look to be six layers. Is that correct? I see what you mean about splitting down the effects onto more individual layers.

The colour match is absolutely great now. Looks just like the original.

When it comes to vertically flipping the text, I followed this tutorial: http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photoshop-text/text-effects/text-reflection/

Would you say that this is the simplest method?

I think what I'm going to do is to have a play around with the various layers so as to try and learn exactly how all of this has been achieved. Then, as more questions crop up, which undoubtedly they will, I'll get back to you.

Please keep a watch for my message, even if it isn't for a day or two.

Once again, I would like to say a big thank you.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

howard.a.s said:


> .. Would you say that this is the simplest method?


Might be .. But I didn't use a Mask .. Used Layer Effects instead.
I'm going to have to try Masks ..


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Arrr. So if you achieved the text reflection using layer effects as opposed to masks, and not as shown in the tutorial, I have no idea how to create the reflected text. Can you give me any advice?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just played with some Gradient Masks, And it seems to me that they're not editable.

The method I used was to use a Gradient Overlay effect in the Layer for each reflection.
Create one and the Layer effect can be copied to the other reflection Layer.

I used the same steps up to making the layer mask .. But use layer effects instead of the Mask.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Hello again, and thanks for all your time. I have read through what you have written and also looked at the attached images. After playing around a little bit more with the layers in PS, I came to the conclusion that I'm still not sure how to complete this so that it looks like your brilliant creation. I am okay until it comes to creating the reflection of the text and then everything becomes rather unclear. Lets suppose that I say that I've inserted my new text in place of yours and now want to create its reflection. Please are you able to guide me through what buttons to click and what settings to choose, step-by-step, in order to create the text reflection?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Now that I've had a chance to play with the Mask Reflection Method in your Tutorial ..
I think it may be the way to make these reflections.
Sample attached


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Ive been playing with a low resolution Image for the purpose of having file sizes I can attach here
And keeping the Images on separate Layers  This is probably not the way to work this project.
Since you probably only need to input the company name once 

Start with an Image much bigger (higher res) than the final Image needed.
Then Create the Logo and the Company name.

Copy (CRTL+J) the Logo and the Company name to a new Layer .. 
Then Rasterize the new Company name Layer
Then Merge the Rasterized Company name and the logo to one layer .. (CRTL+E)

Copy this New Layer (CRTL+J) to a new Reflection layer .. 
Then Invert it and Mask it using your previous tutorial.

Now .. You can downsize it to use in your application without loosing the resolution.

Just something I was playing with  The top 2 Layers were created using this procedure.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi. I'm going to set aside some time over the next day or so to actually work through the information you have so kindly sent to me, in order to see if I am able to make a logo that looks similar to yours. Once I've had a go, I'll come back to you with the outcome........which may be a complete hash! Anyway, I'll do my best. I'll be in touch asap.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Seems to me that you have two projects here ..
1) Learn Photoshop .. This can take some time.
2) Create a Logo ... If you're in a hurry, I'd be glad to try to make it for you.


----------



## howard.a.s (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes, that's absolutely right. I find Photoshop very interesting and would like to learn a whole lot more about what it can do. In fact, I've been trying to do just that for a while, but I find that it takes a long time to master even a little. Asking question via the internet is a great way to get help, but if there were someone sitting right in the same room who knows the software inside out, then I often think that it would be be easier to simply watch and learn. Unfortunately, I have no such person. So, it's a case of trial and error, I'm afraid. Problem is, when I need to get something achieved fast, such as this logo, it becomes rather a problem. I will certainly experiment for learnings sake, but I doubt my finished effort will be good enough to use. So, if you are prepared to have a bash at creating the logo for me, that would be marvellous. What would be the cost? I am going offline now until Monday 24th, but will look for your reply upon my return. If acceptable, I'll send you the exact site name that should be entered onto the logo. What would be the best way for me to do this.....by private message, or on the forum? Thanks in advance, Howard.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

howard.a.s said:


> What would be the cost? ... I'll send you the exact site name that should be entered onto the logo. What would be the best way for me to do this.....by private message, or on the forum? Thanks in advance, Howard.


We can do this via Email if you wish to keep the info Private .. No charge .. I'll PM my Email address 
I'll need to know the font you want to use, the logo size in Pixels and the Company Name.
Perhaps, Just attach or Email a psd sample for starters.

How'd you like the color match on the text in the last Sample ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

howard.a.s said:


> Looks absolutely great. I don't think that there is anything else that needs doing. It probably would have taken me about three years to come up with something like this!


Great ...
I don't know how much this has helped you learn Photoshop ..
But I learned a few things about masking ... Many Thanks for the opportunity to help.

PS .. Anything you want me to animate ??


----------

